# neues rod pod



## rubbl 90 (17. Januar 2007)

*hey profis,*

*ich bin schüler und habe deshalb kein geld! :c *

*ich suche ein rod pod, dass:*

*- um die 60 euro kostet*
*- als high- und rodpod zu fischen ist*
*- stabil steht*
*- 4 füße hat (also kein dreibein)*
*-  nicht rostet*

*gibt es das pod überhaupt, ich denk net!! |kopfkrat *

*freue mich auf eure antworten, wenns geht mit bild!   danke!!*

*mfg,   manu*


----------



## grumic81 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

das fox       *FOX A-Pod* ist billig. so um 60 EUR.
geht aber glaub ich nicht als Highpod.
Kann auch nicht sagen wie das verarbeitet ist.

nen kompromiss musst du mit 60 EUR auf alle fälle eingehen.
Wenn der Boden es zulässt würde ich Blanksticks nehmen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Karpfen91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

*gibt es das pod überhaupt, ich denk net!! *|kopfkrat

leider nicht. eine alternative zu einem rod podwären vielleicht 4 bankstiks und 2 buzzerbars die du zu einem sogennates goal post aufbaust


----------



## Carptigers (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Ja gibts nur leider nicht für 60 Mücken...

PAUL`S POD !!!!


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hi|wavey: 

Tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber so ein Pod für 60 €, das kannste knicken#d .

Wenn du auf vier Beine verzichten könntest dann hätte ich ein Anaconda Quick Pod für dich:q  (ca 6 Monate alt).

- für 60 €

- kann man als High- und Rodpod fischen

- steht stabil wenn man 10 Kg Gewicht in den Haken unten einhängt

- rostet allerdings|supergri 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

wenn ich eine buzzerbar hab, brauch ich für die 2 banksticks?ß


----------



## Karpfen91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

um einen stabilen stand zu haben schon


----------



## badener65 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hallo rubbl 90!!!

Schaue mal bei ebay nach.. 


VLG badener65|laola:


----------



## Abramis_brama (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Das Ultimate High Pod, gibbet bei 1 2 3 im Moment für 69,90€


----------



## xxcruiserxx (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> um einen stabilen stand zu haben schon




 mh aber es sind doch ganich alle buzzerbars für 2 bankstiks ausgelegt oder??


----------



## Mike85 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hol Dir das Ultimate Tri Angel Rod Pod!!

Kostet bei diversen Händlern 69 Euro....super das Teil!!!!!


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> mh aber es sind doch ganich alle buzzerbars für 2 bankstiks ausgelegt oder??




Ne,
da gibt es auch Unterschiedliche!


----------



## tarpoon (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

hab auch lange nach nem billigen pod gesucht, hab mich dann entschieden ein bißchen länger zusparen und mir ein vernünftiges gekauft. war eine weise entscheidung. wer billig kauft kauft zwei mal. hab lieber länger mit zwei ablagen gefischt, was auch seine vorteile hat.


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Hol Dir das Ultimate Tri Angel Rod Pod!!
> 
> Kostet bei diversen Händlern 69 Euro....super das Teil!!!!!



Moin,
wenn du dich für das Tri Angle Pod entscheiden solltest würde ich warten bis Lidl wieder Angelsachen hat. Das Lidl Pod ist mit dem Ultimate genau identisch.
Der einzige unterschied ist, dass der Prei bei Lidl nur 40 Euro ist. Ich hab dieses Pod auch ne Zeit lang benutzt. Nicht das beste aber für den Anfang reicht es.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Moin!

Ich möchte gerne eins wie das DesertStorm von Ultimate.
Könnt Ihr mir da was vorschlagen? Sollte aber bitte aus VA sein.

Danke

Kai


----------



## addicted (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Schau dir mal das Sniper von Masterbaits an, ist identisch mit dem Ultimate Desertstorm.




Hier nen kleiner Bericht von mir zum Masterbaits:

Also Karton aufgerissen und Pod rausgenommen, ich war sofort überrascht von dem relativ hochwertigen Stick des Masterbaitslogo.
Doch was mir beim ersten anfassen auffiel, ist dass der Bag ein wenig dünner ist als beim Solar Globetrotter. Ok, dachte ich, das ist ja nicht so schlimm, immerhin ist es einige hundert Euro billiger!






(Das Paketklebeband war da wegen eines Testhakens dran :roll: )



Dann hab ich natürlich das Sniper erstmal aus dem Bag genommen und aufgebaut, was wie beim Original recht schnell geht. 










Jetzt stehen bei Pods also vor mir. Nun kann das Vergleichen ja losgehen. Als erstes fallen einem beim Masterbaits die Schrauben mit dem Nippel auf, wohingegen das Globetrotter Schrauben mit einem Schlitz hat, die sich erst mit einer Münze oder dem von Solar als Zubehör erhältlichen Schlüssel richtig anziehen lassen.
Die Masterbaits Schrauben lassen sich aufjedenfall leichter anziehen! 
Sonst sind die Pods sich eigtnlich sehr ähnlich. 
Wo das Globetrotter aber einfach die Nase vorne hat ist die Verarbeitung.
Nasen und Grate sucht man solartypisch vergebens.
Ein weiteres Manko ist der 2 Tripostadapter, welchen man beim Masterbaits dazubekommt. Dieser passt leider nicht auf den schmaleren, ausziehbaren Teil der Mittelstange! Da macht man sich es bei Masterbaits leicht und schickt einfach 2 vordere mit. Das hat zur Folge, dass man sein Pod zwar gestreckt aufbauen kann, aber seine 2 Buzzerbar nur in knapp einem Meter Abstand(einfache Länge der Mitttelstange) anbringen kann.
Das hat mich dann schon ziemlich geärgert. Man kann das zwar mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick un einer Feile oder ähnlichen Metallbearbeitungswerkzeugen beheben, ich sehe darin aber nicht eine "perfekte Verarbeitung, welche dem Original in nichts nachsteht"!
Da sind wir auch schon bei einem weiteren Kritikpunkt. Dadurch, dass die Auflagefläche für die Bankstickköpfe nicht plan ist, sondern an einer Seite etwas Material fehlt, lockern sich die Beine auch sofort wieder und lassen sich nicht richtig arretieren. Das Pod steht dadurch sehr wacklig auf den Beinen! Bei dem mir gelieferten war es vorallem bei den beiden linken Beinen sehr schlimm.
Es ist klar, dass man bei dem Preisunterschied keine Wunder erwarten darf, aber wären diese beiden Schlampereien nicht, wäre man schon ziemlich nah dran. Das schlimmste ist das mit den Beinen. Bei dem Gewicht will ich ein Pod das richtig gut steht. 
Dies wäre durch ein plane Beinaufnahme mit ein wenig mehr Material realisierbar. Schade Masterbaits!

Also Mankos in Kauf nehmen oder gleich das Original kaufen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hmm....

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Infos!!!
Ein Pod das wackelt will ich aber nüscht- 
und das Desert tut das ja auch nicht.

Habs mir heute im Laden angesehen, was aber nur noch das
total abergefummelte Ausstellungsstück da...


----------



## Mike85 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Also das es das bei Lidl billiger gibt wusste ich garnicht....denke mal das es dort aber doch schon ein paar kleine Unterschiede gibt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit dem Teil...und mal ganz ehrlich...es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein.


----------



## Filz321 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

ich schreibst hier nochmal rein -sorry für die fast identischen einträge in2 threads-

Bestehen die Probleme bei dem Ultimate Desert Storm auch?


----------



## Bagalut320 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

moin 

das triangelpod gibt es gerade bei moritz für 39,99 


mfg


----------



## G-hunter (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

wenn ich dir ein tipp geben darf ich bin zwar auch schüler aber ich gehe in den ferien arbeiten , um mir ein neuen pod zu kaufen . an deiner stelle würde ich mich mal um hören wo es was zu tun gibt denn mein traum kostet 264,90€ und auf der ding schwören viele der 
CYGNET GRAND SNyPER pod überall einsetz bar aber der ist nur der kleine gibt eine nummer größer der kostet 349,90€ und der heist CYGNET GRAND SNYPER EXTREAMA POD 
also tipp algemein ferienjob suchen oder oma fragen opa mama oder papa ob die unterstützen  meine meinung


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hallo.... schaut mal den Anfangs-Eintrag an!!!

Und mal ganz am Rande... 349€ für ein Pod?? Das sind 698 DM!! Auch wenn du selbst für arbeiten gehst (lobenswert!!!), aber irgendwo sind mal Grenzen. 

Das ist für mich Tackle-Wahn. Und das Ding wird genauso in Fernost gebaut wie die anderen auch...

Ich fische seit Jahren mit dem Vorläufer vom Lidl-Pod (damals von Askari und heute u.a. von Behr) und war immer zufrieden mit.
Ein Bekannter hat das Lidl-Pod und hat auch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## crossfire (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

300 euro ist ja noch nicht das ende der Fahnenstange #h

Lieber arbeiten gehen und das Geld für Angelgerät ausgeben als es zu versaufen.

Und das GS ist wirklich sein Geld wert ,hab es selber.
und an den Pod ist nichts kleiner nur die Sticks die man aber schnell austauschen kann


----------



## Lupus (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Ja ja die Preisdebatte...einerseits finde ich solche Preise wie für das GS total überzogen andereseits taugen die billig Pods auch nicht! Alles Wackelt die Ausrichtungsmöglichkeiten sind stark eingeschränkt und wirklich halten tun sie auch nicht weil Schreauben und Plastikverbindungen schnell aufgeben (wenn man vielle Nächte am Wasser ist)

Ich bin mit meinem Ultimate Tri aus diesen Gründen nicht zufrieden!|gr:
Das was ich haben möchte bekomme ich allerdings von keinem Hersteller unter 150.-:r

Allerdings muss man sich überlegen ob man einen Pod überhaupt braucht...In vielen Fällen genügen Banksticks und zum Befischen zwei verschiedener Spots sind sie oft sogar besser geeignet, weil ich die Ruten besser ausrichten kann!


----------



## Spinnfisch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

hallo
ich hatte das triangel pod von ultimate auch mal und ich habs zum glück gleich wieder losgekriegt. es wackelt total und mann kann es nicht festziehen weil alles aus plastik ist aber was kann man für den preis erwarten?
die meisten banksticks sind auch nicht des wahre weil sie sich irgendwann überdrehen oder locker werden deshalb hab ich jetzt stormpoles komplett aus metall die sind super stabil und halten ewig zudem sind sie für einen humanen preis zu kaufen


----------



## Petri (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab mir vor 4 jahren das Pelzer Phaser geholt. Ist aus Aluminium, kostet etwa 150€ und ist wirklich stabil und sehr flexibel. Da hast eigentlich alles was Du brauchst. 
Bei der Version die ich gekauft habe, waren die schrauben allerdings mist. alles plastik und schnell kaputt. die habe ich gegen vernünftige flügelschrauben getauscht. das ist aber auch schon alles.
Gibt inzwischen ne neue Version mit anderen Schrauben. keine Ahnung was die jetzt taugen, aber sollten ja besser sein als Vorher. Würde es mir wieder kaufen, wenn es jemals den geist aufgibt!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Daniel007 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Schau mal auf der Cygnet Homepage da kriegst du das
Cygnet Grand Sniper Standart für ca. 130 EURO + 15 EURO
Versand.:vik:


----------



## Lupus (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

Wie gesagt für 60.- gibt es nach meiner Auffasung nichts was einen dauerhaften Einsatz stand hält... 

Banksticks wären dann bei deinen Preisvorstellungen die erste Wahl...es sei denn du fischst von einem Steg oder der Gleichen!


----------



## G-hunter (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: neues rod pod*

daniel kannst du mir mal den link von Cygnet schicken ???
danke und wie man sieht fast alles was unter 100€ kostet ist meistens mist^^


----------

